# Phone-Camera pics, post em here!



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2011)

Obviously pls resize to ~ < 600px tall and < 800px wide ..

I am a luddite so I only just got a phone with a camera in it, been having a play. It is a nokia - only 2.3mpx - but within limits it does take pics.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2011)

Emin's unmade bed was worth a packet, what will you give me for this?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 28, 2011)

i've done some fairly decent stuff on my cameraphone, i'm reminded of the saying that the best camera is the one you have with you at the time.

i did a whole series of these moonscapey pics when i was walking in the snow last winter


----------



## Janh (Sep 28, 2011)

Brixton Village/Granville Arcade view from Federation Coffee March 2010. We lost some colourful shops.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought I would try something with a lot of detail:

I am quite pleased with the result.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 28, 2011)

when i get an upgrade i always pick the phone with the best camera. hence urban is unreadable on the move


----------



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i've done some fairly decent stuff on my cameraphone, i'm reminded of the saying that the best camera is the one you have with you at the time.



There is definately something in that, what was it that Magnum photographer used to say - f8 and be there!
I only have my larger camera with me when I am on a photographic expedition, this phone-camera will always be there.



wayward bob said:


> i did a whole series of these moonscapey pics when i was walking in the snow last winter



Nice pic.. WB..


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

Sheffield Park



Urban campfire last weekend (with weird blue flame)

Pics taken on Samsung Galaxy S2 phone.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## strung out (Sep 28, 2011)

all taken on my old sony-ericsson c902































focus is shit on a couple of them


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 28, 2011)

A plastic bag on the bus with my HTC Hero


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2011)

iphone 4

(most of my other phone pics are done using apps, so with various effects and so on ... not sure that's what you want on this thread, or is it?)


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2011)

really like how this pic of the eldest turned out. blackpool a couple of weeks ago, on a blackberry curve.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2011)

and this one. underpants on the line.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Emin's unmade bed was worth a packet, what will you give me for this?
> View attachment 13662


Great picture. Really impressed with the quality of many of the pictures on this thread. Mobile phone cameras  really do seem to be improving these days.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 28, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> iphone 4
> 
> (most of my other phone pics are done using apps, so with various effects and so on ... not sure that's what you want on this thread, or is it?)



Don't be afraid of drwarfing us with your genius. that's what it's for, after all.

Here's some shit from me:


----------



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> (most of my other phone pics are done using apps, so with various effects and so on ... not sure that's what you want on this thread, or is it?)



Hi VP... my idea for the thread was just that images be initially taken with a mobile phone, I would say any and all images are most welcome but it is not down to me, the thread should have a life of its own


----------



## weepiper (Sep 28, 2011)

taken with an old Sony Ericsson with a 3.2 mp camera


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 29, 2011)

No apps, just using a HTC Hero when I was bored on public transport:


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 29, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> No apps, just using a HTC Hero when I was bored on public transport



looking at that first one i thought you were somewhere well exotic until i saw "fordd allan" 

i did a set of those too  abstracty ones for potential development onto/into fabric (same as the moonscapes, which are actually a frozen lake)


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

On an iPhone 4


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2011)

With me HTC Sensation. Botto Island Sweden.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a nice little trio of pics, frieda


----------



## cybertect (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a few with my iPhone




Daft Vader by cybertect, on Flickr




Evening sun by cybertect, on Flickr




V&A Museum of Childhood by cybertect, on Flickr




Peter Bruntnell by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping World by cybertect, on Flickr




iPhone experiment II by cybertect, on Flickr




Bikes for Hire by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 29, 2011)

Private Storm said:


>



That's a bit beautiful.

Straight from phone?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Here's a few with my iPhone .....
> 
> 
> 
> Wapping World by cybertect, on Flickr



Lovelly pics cybertect, but how did you do the one above, I love it!!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2011)

I used a free app called Tiny Planets


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 30, 2011)

i took a couple yesterday. East coast of Sealand. Taken on a htc desire s with fx cam app.
The first one is the petrol station that Arne Jacobsen designed.


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 30, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> That's a bit beautiful.
> 
> Straight from phone?



Yep, straight from phone. In Donegal. Possibly the last building before America.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2011)

simple diagonals


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2011)

another


----------



## Janh (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the variety of the pictures on this thread.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 30, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> looking at that first one i thought you were somewhere well exotic until i saw "fordd allan"



I was on the Trans-Siberian-Ebbw Vale-Express!


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 30, 2011)

Remember now thy creator!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

This evening with the HTC sensation. (Vignetting option in settings)


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2011)

Very beautiful sunset scene friedaweed and a lovely image quality


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

It's alright isn't it? I'm pretty chuffed at what I'm getting out of this phone. It loves skies in this setting.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm impressed.

is the vignetting an effect, or does the lens actually do that?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

I have to take the back off my Desire if I want to take pics.

Before

And after


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I'm impressed.
> 
> is the vignetting an effect, or does the lens actually do that?


Built in setting on the camera. Love the results I wont bore you all with too many more but here's another couple.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## strung out (Oct 2, 2011)

here's one i took yesterday


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)

Car booty


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Instagram ones


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Normal ones









All iphone btw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Taken with my Samsung - GTI580


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

More Samsung pics - not very artistic but I like the story potential of them


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness, fairly sure that's Coatsworth Road NE8 in one of yours.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> neonwilderness, fairly sure that's Coatsworth Road NE8 in one of yours.


The second one? I can see what you mean, but that was in Leadgate


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## wayward bob (Oct 4, 2011)

accidental pic i took on sunday night. i rather like it, sums up the night pretty well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## fredfelt (Oct 6, 2011)

This is Luke, distracted by a passing hot air balloon.  Taken on an HTC Desire


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

I like that one. Cats can look up.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks a little like Eric Clapton, is it he?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint, but no. He is known to friends as Pete The Dog. I will pass on your comment.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Hocus Eye.

A nearby landmark is this power station.  I really like it on the sky line.  The towers are all sorts of shades of grey through the year.  It's being knocked down in a few years.  Here's a couple of pics from different times of the year











And the local brewery's take on it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

Posted this up on my google+ profile a few months back, using a Motorola Defy and I was pleased how it turned out (more so that the Brimstone didn't fly off whilst I was trying to creep up quietly!)


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 7, 2011)

stephj said:


> Posted this up on my google+ profile a few months back, using a Motorola Defy and I was pleased how it turned out (more so that the Brimstone didn't fly off whilst I was trying to creep up quietly!)


Great image, amazing you managed that on a mobile!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

It was a complete surprise that this one came out so well, as I kept moving closer and taking pics. The other 6 or so pics were all blurry from my hand shaking.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 7, 2011)

stephj said:


> It was a complete surprise that this one came out so well, as I kept moving closer and taking pics. The other 6 or so pics were all blurry from my hand shaking.



This is the one that matters! Taking such shots on a dslr can take some do-ing so managing it on a mobile is mightily impressive!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

More luck than skill and not likely to be repeated again


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

I posted this one a few weeks ago on the Kew thread, this was taken a couple of years back on my previous phone - a Motorola ZN5 which I think were short-lived/bit of an oddity - basically a phone welded to a Kodak camera!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2011)

Who travels to a wonder of the world without a decent camera? Just a phone...

... me!






htc Desire Bravo


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a few others




The Lartigue Effect by cybertect, on Flickr




Roadworks, Crucifix Lane by cybertect, on Flickr




Kipling & Becket by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

One more for now. Not very exciting subject matter really, but I dunno, I like how it turned out. Again taken on my old ZN5.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2011)

Another from a couple of years ago..


----------



## Gromit (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheffield Train station yes?


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 8, 2011)

Thought so. I recognised that crane.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)

Cropped to a square but otherwise straight off the phone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 10, 2011)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 13675


That's not ashburton park is it?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 10, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's not ashburton park is it?



no, it's in Edinburgh


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 12, 2011)

A couple ive taken, some processing using Little Photo


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 12, 2011)

Nuns, National Air and Space, washington DC


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2011)

recent pics from my phone...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 16, 2011)

Leadennhall Market Last Sunday. Out on the bike, came across both of these by chance.





Part of the old London Wall near St.Pauls, new London in the background.
N97


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2011)

Lake Bled. SE k800i I believe.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lake Bled. SE k800i I believe.



aw i used to have one of those, still miss it, great phonecam.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2011)

March for the alternative, good few months ago. iPhone 4


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> aw i used to have one of those, still miss it, great phonecam.



Still takes better shots than my HTC Desire S.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 18, 2011)

Leafy Suburbia


----------



## weltweit (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 18, 2011)

Something a bit older


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## dweller (Oct 23, 2011)

some of you mobile photographers may be interested in this competition
*December 2011, Paris, France, sees the inauguration of the Prix Mobile art prize* – a new, annual contest, open to all comers. To the winner, a unique trophy, and cash prizes for first, second and third place.
The competition will be judged by an international jury of practising artists, photographers, videographers, art curators, entrepreneurs, academics, internet and media luminaries, with prizes awarded in Paris during LeWeb. Mobile art from the contest will be featured in a central Paris exhibition.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

lunch on Saturday..


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2011)

IWM today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooh, did you go to the Don McCullin exhibition?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ooh, did you go to the Don McCullin exhibition?



Yeah I did.

Wasn't as big as I expected, if had the best examples of his life's work, and some beautiful prints of the landscapes and still lifes he does now. Id recommend it, bought the new book too (it's cheaper at the exhibition than anywhere else)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute cat..... is it one of them grey ones they call blue?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

yep, english blue.
beautiful, but no fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## etrigan (Oct 27, 2011)

That cat is so adorable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2011)

​


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> Wasn't as big as I expected, if had the best examples of his life's work, and some beautiful prints of the landscapes and still lifes he does now. Id recommend it, bought the new book too (it's cheaper at the exhibition than anywhere else)


Thought I'd replied to this... tis on my list of things to go and see 

pic from Saturday...



oh, my phone is a sony ericsson, is that allowed?


----------



## Coffee (Oct 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 31, 2011)

Galaxys S.  X


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2011)

Stitched from four photos on my phone:
Rainbow over Clapham Common


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Edie (Nov 17, 2011)

I am joining in! Although I am not a good photographer. I accidentally started the same thread, but better to add on here 








Kid on a street and a traffic jam on the way home.


----------



## spirals (Nov 17, 2011)

' Taken on holiday in Charmouth with my blackberry


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2011)

Pissing about with new phone:


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kings cross, Saturday night.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2011)

pictures I hung in our spare room/office/bike shack


----------



## dilute micro (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## pigtails (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## pigtails (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

Considering the tricky subject matter (fairground ride at night), this is a remarkable effort for my S2 phone!



(Pic unedited)


----------



## sim667 (Jan 2, 2012)

At an exhibition. Unedited


----------

